# Slicing cucumbers



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

My pickling cucumbers are not doing well  but my slicing cukes are out of control. How can I pickle this kind of cucumbers? I've heard that they don't work well with pickling but I don't want them to go to waste.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I make bread and butter pickles with mine, add pickle crisp from Ball and it improves them somewhat. I also use the bread and butter mix and pickle crisp with sliced bell peppers and it turns out real well.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Yep bread and butter pickles. Also sweet pickle relish.


----------



## TexasAggie (Apr 24, 2010)

Badger said:


> I make bread and butter pickles with mine, add pickle crisp from Ball and it improves them somewhat. I also use the bread and butter mix and pickle crisp with sliced bell peppers and it turns out real well.


I need to make bread and butter pickles out of my last cucumber. Where do you get a pre-mix for this?


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Prickle said:


> Yep bread and butter pickles. Also sweet pickle relish.


(I don't eat relish, so this is kinda a dumb ?)

Hubby wants me to can some sweet relish for him. I'm planning to use the recipe from the BBB, but I've no clue how to cut them. Can anyone share some secrets on how to cut the cukes?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I do a dill pickle relish with them. its in the BBB. Just grate them up.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL my picklers turned to golf balls I guess because of intermittent watering, lack of rain, excessive heat, etc.

Not being one to waste, they were sliced into dill chips. 

Same thing happened last year and I made them all into B & B chunks. They won't win any prizes at the county fair, but IMHO the county fair is 99.9% beauty pagent.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Catalytic said:


> (I don't eat relish, so this is kinda a dumb ?)
> 
> Hubby wants me to can some sweet relish for him. I'm planning to use the recipe from the BBB, but I've no clue how to cut them. Can anyone share some secrets on how to cut the cukes?


Do you have a meat grinder? That's what I use.


----------

